# Cigar Stickers/Decals



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just got this decal done for my wineador. Spoke with the gentleman and told him what it was for. I explained this forum to him and if he would be willing to ship and do orders. He stated to visit his site and email with any questions or orders. His price was half of anywhere else I looked. His website is below. Just tell him Rick from Worldpay sent you.









http://www.1-signs.com


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't get the guy in trouble. There are trademark/copyright issues involved in recreating product names or logos without explicit permission.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't get the guy in trouble. There are trademark/copyright issues involved in recreating product names or logos without explicit permission.


I specifically asked him about that and he stated that he didnt care..lol


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

He might when they sue


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks @rartuso - I'll check this out! Just got a wineador of my own set up (no drawers yet) - this would be awesome!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> He might when they sue


I work at Drew Estate and I have already told my boss and the legal team, sorry, but they are seriously looking into this now!

That is what I would say if I actually worked for Drew Estate, but I don't, so JUST MESSING WITH YOU ALL! HAPPY FRIDAY!
Sweet Sticker :smile:


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

If its an issue then delete this thread. Sry just trying to help. But im all set up now


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

that is awesome!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

rartuso said:


> If its an issue then delete this thread. Sry just trying to help. But im all set up now
> View attachment 52856


That looks cool!


----------



## SticknGrind (Jun 12, 2015)

Sticker looks nice, but it reminds me of those rice rocket Honda's, big stickers, does it make the cigar taste better like the Honda stickers add 5HP? Just kidding, to each their own.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

No but it makes my wineador look a he!! of alot cooler


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

rartuso said:


> No but it makes my wineador look a he!! of alot cooler


+1

I saw a guy with his front glass etched.... damn those cigars looked mighty tasty! :dr


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a smaller vinotemp a while back, and had the decal printed in a mirror image, and then applied it to the inside of the window. It looked less like a sticker, and more like it was part of the design.

Good lookin' stash though, man!


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks real good.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I had a smaller vinotemp a while back, and had the decal printed in a mirror image, and then applied it to the inside of the window. It looked less like a sticker, and more like it was part of the design.
> 
> Good lookin' stash though, man!


Clever, and actually one of the commercial tricks for imitating etched glass is to have the design cut out on matte clear pressure sensitive vinyl, at local computer sign shop and apply it to the glass. The design can be cut out in reverse depending on which side of the glass you intend to apply it. Something about the size of that lion logo should run <$50.

In fact next time you're in a restaurant, bank, etc. or wherever you see etched glass, just run your fingernail across the edge, and chances are these days it's probably just a vinyl decal!


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks cool, was thinking of doing something like that to add some flare to my humie. If anyone else is thinking about it, might be cool to have it done with a border. (They cut 2 stickers, one smaller and then lay it on top of the larger) A border might help it stand out a little more. 
Now I just need to decide on a logo


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Clever, and actually one of the commercial tricks for imitating etched glass is to have the design cut out on matte clear pressure sensitive vinyl, at local computer sign shop and apply it to the glass. The design can be cut out in reverse depending on which side of the glass you intend to apply it. Something about the size of that lion logo should run <$50.
> 
> In fact next time you're in a restaurant, bank, etc. or wherever you see etched glass, just run your fingernail across the edge, and chances are these days it's probably just a vinyl decal!


Dang that would be sweet. Just messaged my guy to see wht this would cost.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Clever, and actually one of the commercial tricks for imitating etched glass is to have the design cut out on matte clear pressure sensitive vinyl, at local computer sign shop and apply it to the glass. The design can be cut out in reverse depending on which side of the glass you intend to apply it. Something about the size of that lion logo should run <$50.
> 
> In fact next time you're in a restaurant, bank, etc. or wherever you see etched glass, just run your fingernail across the edge, and chances are these days it's probably just a vinyl decal!


Pikin mine up tomorrow. Only 15 bucks for the etched vinyl in an 10x8in.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

What you think? Was only 15 bucks.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks great, should've picked up an extra  
I was thinking about a Camacho one, think that would be pretty cool


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

An OpusX would look ssiiiicckkk!!!

The Camacho would look sick too.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

rartuso said:


> What you think? Was only 15 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 52938
> 
> View attachment 52939


Dude. That is sweet!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, I really like the new version. So is it a sticker, or a decal? Can it come off easily, and go back on? Or wha????


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Can your guy do a wall decal? Hmm, or maybe on the front of my kegarator. I am going to give this some thought.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

Its frosted vinyl. I dont believe this will come off in 1 piece as the black on didnt either.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

CraigT78 said:


> Can your guy do a wall decal? Hmm, or maybe on the front of my kegarator. I am going to give this some thought.


Check out his site. www.1-signs.com. He does signage and stuff for any size business. Great guy with quality products. And I do not get any kick backs if you buy. Just tell him Rick sent you.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have an NRA emblem on mine.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Kinda gives new meaning to the phrase "smoking gun"! :mrgreen:


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Kinda gives new meaning to the phrase "smoking gun"! :mrgreen:


Damn, you're good.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

rartuso said:


> What you think? Was only 15 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 52938
> 
> View attachment 52939


That is actually kinda bad ass! I think I might want one!


----------



## ORMason (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice decal and even better stash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Sweet setup. Sweet decal!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

Those looks awesome! I'm going to contact him to do a few for my wineador!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcap (Jan 28, 2011)

My daughter created this for me. It looks awesome.


----------

